# This is bad: Enclosure: 0.65 cubic feet, Reccomended size: 1.50 cubic feet.



## aSILENTfire (Sep 27, 2012)

I have 2 12" Pioneer Champion Series TS-W309D4 both in sealed custom sub enclosures that I bought on Craigslist because the previous owner custom fit them for the trunk of the same year Mustang as I have.. I thought, why not? Not I see why not-- these things have NO internal volume! .65 cu ft!

I have already screwed one sub in, but then I stopped to measure it and it was too small, so now I'm looking at pollyfil on Amazon, and considering mounting them inverted to add that .11 cu ft extra they say inverted subs will add..

I always thought polyfill was something you put along the inner walls of the enclosure but it seems most people put 1-1.5lb/cu ft packing it fairly tight?

Is the inverted mount really going to help and is there a certain kind of polyfill I should go for?

Thanks guys, this sucks I cannot afford to buy new enclosures as I just lost my job.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that .65Ft^3 before subwoofer displacement? Wally world has polyfill... I used 3LB's for 2 cubes and it was well stuffed.


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Inverted will def clear up airspace but you need to check manufacturers info, not just assume its .11
Even still box will be pretty small compared to recommended


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

even with inverting and stuffing with polyfill, you are going to be way off the 1.50. is this .65 per woofer or is the total box .65? If the box was 2 sealed sections, is there anyway to make the box a common chamber by knocking out a center baffle?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

those subs should be in 1.5 cu ft each...ported.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

OK, so the box is way too small. Adding polyfil will help, but only a little. Do you have an EQ in the system? If "yes", then cross the woofers over LOW (50 or 60Hz) to get rid of some of the peak from the tiny box and EQ the rest.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

sealed box volume: 0.85-1.75 cubic feet

Making the box bigger will gain you more low end. Running them in the box they are in, isn't going to hurt the speaker. But it will cause them to roll off sooner. 

You can add pollyfill, but it will only make the box seem about 10% bigger. 

So the sub will see .71 cf instead of .65

And Andy is right, don't overfill the box. Put it in there kind of loose, and fluf it up some. There is a point where you start paking it in to tight, and the box starts to seem smaller, not bigger.


----------



## aSILENTfire (Sep 27, 2012)

I just bought 2lb of acusta-stuff.. and I know its 99% identical to pillow stuffing, but I want every advantage I can get to make these subs work.

And its actually closer to .68 before sub displacement.. I haven't checked on what Pioneer has to say about mounting these inverted, but yeah I just noticed that the min is .85 so I'm not totally screwed. The only EQ I have now is on my JVC KD-A535 head unit, which isn't the worst, but I plan on getting a decent DSP soon.

I'm going to do some research on inverted mounting, and thanks for the help guys, I was about to get another lb of fill, but that would pack it tight.

Thanks


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

aSILENTfire said:


> I just bought 2lb of acusta-stuff.. and I know its 99% identical to pillow stuffing, but I want every advantage I can get to make these subs work.
> 
> And its actually closer to .68 before sub displacement.. I haven't checked on what Pioneer has to say about mounting these inverted, but yeah I just noticed that the min is .85 so I'm not totally screwed. The only EQ I have now is on my JVC KD-A535 head unit, which isn't the worst, but I plan on getting a decent DSP soon.
> 
> ...


the boxes are way too small...min of .85 is AFTER displacement...you are at .6 after displacement...and in reality you want to be at 1.25 after displacement. 

If it were me i would scrap the subs and find a pair of 12's that will fit that box better...if you even can.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What would that do? Would work if he was running one sub.



Jroo said:


> even with inverting and stuffing with polyfill, you are going to be way off the 1.50. is this .65 per woofer or is the total box .65? If the box was 2 sealed sections, is there anyway to make the box a common chamber by knocking out a center baffle?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

.65 per box is a good size for many 10" subs. Sell the Pioneers and pick up some 10's that work in that size enclosure. Polk MM 10's will work in those enclosures. Inverted with poly-fill you will have the recommended volumn. Loaded normally you will be on the smaller side but still usable and to a better degree then those 12's can ever utilize those enclosures. And the polks are damn sexy inverted lol. 

But seriously if you want to use those enclosures start looking into 10's that will work in those enclosures. 

I know I had to build my box for two JL 12w3's for my 01 Mustang outside the car but had to break it back down and assemble/glue and carpet the box inside the trunk. In order to get the box out it had to be destroyed.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Is that .68 per sub, or total?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

aSILENTfire said:


> I just bought 2lb of acusta-stuff.. and I know its 99% identical to pillow stuffing, but I want every advantage I can get to make these subs work.
> 
> And its actually closer to .68 before sub displacement.. I haven't checked on what Pioneer has to say about mounting these inverted, but yeah I just noticed that the min is .85 so I'm not totally screwed. The only EQ I have now is on my JVC KD-A535 head unit, which isn't the worst, but I plan on getting a decent DSP soon.
> 
> ...


Adding too much stuffing reduce the effect of having a larger enclosure. There's some nice info in "Loudspeaker Design Cookbook". This site also has some info: Data-Bass

Agree on Andy's post, cross them low and use EQ if you got it. I'd build a new enclosure instead of inverting the sub though, but that's just me...


----------

